# Stroke it baby!



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

I was just curious if anyone had experience with the 2.2 stroker kit for the SR20DET. I'm thinking that it may be fun to do that instead of dicking with a 140k mile engine. What else should I do to the Sr20 to make it nuke-proof? I want a list of mods to research. Let's say money is no object (but include prices next to product if you have them) and it's your dream build. SR20DET ONLY! No RB's or KA's this time....:cheers:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

its too expensive to justify what the end result gives you.
And stroking an engine will weaken it 

First go with new big end bearings, balanced and shot peened crank, forged, shot peened, balanced and cryo treated rods and cylinders, standard nissan head gasket with o-ringed head, high performance valves and springs, solid lifter kit, and blueprint everything.
Then whack on a GT30 with external gate, 750cc injectors, AM ECU with MAP sensor and boost your heart away


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

wow... such a smooth talker...


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

How will it weaken the engine by stroking it? That isn't what I heard from a bunch of gear heads that bully up american muscle. I'mlooking at doing everything to this engine, but I want to know first. Bigger displacement, bigger torque and HP that's the rule right? I did read somewhere that a company used the 2.2 stroker kit and a bunch of other stuff on their endurance cars. If that's true, then isn't that a little testament to what it'll do? Anyway, if it will create more problems then it's worth, what are some web sites that I can go to to get parts and prices for both KA and SR engines? I'm looking for reliable webs here....


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Stroking shouldn't actually weaken an engine, since it's decreasing compression at the same time, allowing for higher boost...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Stroking increases the speed the piston moves in the cylinder. Excessive piston speed can cause ring seal problems and lubrication problems, which decreases piston life.

Taken from the following link:
http://www.sledbc.com/www/sledbc/Documents/morepower.htm

Stroking in my opinon should be put at a low priority when looking for power increases in a turbo engine. You can get a lot of other bits done for the same amount of money.

But if you have everything else done already and want to spend more - why not?


----------



## king_johnthegreat (Apr 6, 2003)

TODA and Tomei both make 2.2 stroker kits that include knife edged forged cranks, forged rods, and lower compression forged aluminum pistons, rings, wrist pins, and clips. Both kits are designed and built to meet or exceed the specifications of the GT 300 endurance engines they were initially designed for use in (Both retail for about $4000). Using their kits along with billet 272 duration 12.5 lift cams ($500), solid lifter conversion, rocker arm stoppers ($95), heavier valve springs ($250), titanium retainers, inconel exhaust valves, step cut swirl polished stainless steel intake valves, adjustable cam sprockets, billet aluminum fuel rail, 850cc injectors ($895 for both), Greddy intake manifold ($500), Tomei 80mm throttle body ($300), NX wet nitrous oxide injection kit good for about 200 horses, Greddy R-SPL intercooler, NX nitrous oxide N-Tercooler kit, tubular inconel equal length exhaust manifold ($1800), HKS GT3037S turbocharger($2100), Greddy oil pan, Greddy oil filter relocator kit, Greddy oil cooler kit, electric water pump/billet aluminum water pump block off plate, lower temp Nismo thermostat, twin FAL electric fan set, Greddy radiator, Nismo high pressure radiator cap, Greddy catch can, Greddy close ratio S15 sequential 6 spd transmission ($1300), Exedy twin plate racing clutch, Nismo short shifter and titanium adjustable height shift knob, Tomei 2-way LSD, Greddy lightweight pulley kit, billet aluminum flywheel, Greddy 1.2mm metal headgasket, Z32 MAFS, A'PEXi intake, piston deck and skirt coatings for extreme heat duty, Greddy E-01 boost controller, Greddy turbo timer, Haltech standalone engine management, HKS twin power ignition, Extrude Hone intake manifold, gasket match intake mani, gasket match head intake and exhaust ports, texture intake for atomization, extrude hone exhaust side ports for flow, manaflux block and head, metalax all engine vitals, balance all of the rotating assembly parts, then spend a year finishing the bankrupsy paperwork, and dodging creditors; getting to know your wife again, and the children she bore during your time away. Even if money were no object, this would break you!! There are plenty of things I didn't even mention, like the oil pump, and other important items (Two fuel pumps just to meet the needs of a nearly 700 horse motor, if not more). You guys think I could street this beast? I was thinking of putting it into my multi-colored beater 240...

John

P.S.: I'm gonna go recoup now, my nuts hurt like I just got kicked in 'em...


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

^^^LOL... I'd stick it in your wife's car... might make her a little happier about the time you were away...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

That would be one of the most unstreetable cars ever. And the most expensive to insure


----------

